# Considering getting a Vizsla puppy - seeking advice for working owners



## jgrechsteiner (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm looking for advice. This is one of the most popular questions out there "I'm thinking about getting a Vizsla but I work full time", but our situation is slightly different and I would appreciate some constructive advice.

We are an family of 5 - myself and my husband, with three kids, ages 12, 10 and 7. We are an active family that likes to be outdoors. Both my husband and I run, as well as our 12 year old daughter. My husband and I both work full time. My husband works from home 1-2 days per week. I currently work at home 3 days a week, but that is a year long agreement that may or may not renew in October 2017 at which point I may or may not need to go back to work in the office full time. Having said that, we also have a full time, live in nanny that likes dogs and will be with us for at least the next 2-3 years and has already said that she would be happy to take him/her out daily.

I love all the aspects of a Vizsla and am not worried about giving him the exercise he/she needs for the first 3 years of its life, since my family can take him out morning and night and either myself or my nanny will be able to take him out during the day, but what I am worried about is how well a Vizsla will fare should the time come that we will be out of the house from approximately 8 am - 5:30 pm. What should I expect? A dog walker a few times a week, or daily? And would that be enough? Or would doggie daycare be more what I should be looking for? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Vs really love being with their people. My hubby and I both work but I only go into the office for one full day per week. Kaylee does well in her crate with a run in the morning but she is pretty crazy to get out when we get home. I don't think a crate for 8+ hrs regularly would be advised -- especially when they are a puppy, but based on your situation it looks like you'd have someone there almost all the time while your pup is young.

I think a dog walker daily (in addition to exercise in the morning) would probably be ideal. I like doggy day care too. Kaylee comes home exhausted but we haven't taken her for a few months since she came home pretty scratched up last time. Next time I send her I'm probably going to put an old shirt on her to keep her a little more protected since they have such short hair.


----------



## jgrechsteiner (Sep 19, 2016)

Thank you for the advice - appreciate it!


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

An adult vizsla can handle this type of day but it takes 1.5 years before that happens


----------



## jgrechsteiner (Sep 19, 2016)

organicthoughts said:


> An adult vizsla can handle this type of day but it takes 1.5 years before that happens


If it only takes 1.5 yrs then I'm ok with that, since there would be at least one adult (either myself, my husband or our nanny) at home with him/her for the next 2-3 years. I'm more concerned with the time after that since our current nanny is likely our last, and if someone needs to be at home all the time with a Vizsla all the time for his full time, then I might need to wait until I'm retired!


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Just a thought, wouldn't your kids be home after school around 3 or 3:30 and would they be able to walk the dog as well? That reduces the # of hours alone/week quite significantly and it would reduce the strain on you and your husband being the only ones responsible for engaging with the dog.
When my husband and I both worked in offices our hours were offset by 2h so the the total time alone was closer to 6hrs/day. It worked out okay, but when I got home and wanted to put my feet up and Nico was like "OH HEY YOURE HOME LETS GO FOR A 1023209348029834 KM RUN AND THEN PLAY FETCH ALL NIGHT!" on top of the prospect of cooking dinner/dishes... it was pretty tough on me. I work partly from a home office now and life is much better!!
Good luck with your decision! My recommendation would be to go out and meet vizslas with your kids to see if they're interested too -- a tired dog is a good dog and a tired child is a good child, yes?


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Oh rbka, you hit the nail on the head. Every Tuesday night we eat dinner at my mother in law's house and Amos has gone with us since the first week we brought him home. My girls know that about thirty minutes before we leave their job is to wear amos out (usually through their game "found ya" that they play with him) so he will behave (translation sleep under the table) during dinner and not collect crocheted beverage mats in his mouth. It's a win-win! Amos snoozes and the kiddos are worn out from all the extra running so they sack out easily after dinner. ;D


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

It is doable. The kids can really help out and it is good for them to be responsible.
My husband and I were both in a serious car accident when we went to see Dharma for the first time. When we had her home at first we both worked full time jobs, both had to go to physiotherapy, had a house to run and a crazy puppy.
We just tag teamed everything that we had to do and we often took the puppy most of the places we had to go to. My teenage daughter was also helpful. We work shift work and there is time between when my husband leaves and I leave and then there is time again in the evening between the shifts. My daughter is in college so she is here too. Dharma does spend time in her crate but we always seem to make it as minimal as possible. We often feel obligated to go home and free the dog. This feeling becomes less and less as she gets older though. At first having a puppy can be overwhelming in terms of the commitment and you all have to be on board.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Do all you can. I ask more experienced ppl here how to protect our precious Vizsla puppies from Dog NAPPERS !

The loathsome sidewinders will grab a puppy in a heartbeat!
October sadly is Halloween month and there ARE 2 legged fiends ready to do harm of a most gut turning type if WE don't guard our pets. 

Please, you experienced folk out there, advise. 

Thank you in advance.


----------

